

Apple Drank Sprints Sales Milkshake - GIMAD
http://www.sprint-really-sucks.com/Blog/Apple+Drank+Sprints+Sales+Milkshake.aspx

======
deathbyzen
The post mentions "iFlops." You know, I'd really love a pair of Apple Themed
flip-flops. ;)

